
Entire Tech Company Locked Out of Office Because of an Umbrella - bhartzer
https://twitter.com/neerajka/status/1173997679363407872
======
RichardHeart
1\. Climb down through the drop down ceiling 2\. Cut the drywall behind the
umbrella from the other office. Reach hand through and take the umbrella.,
Then put the cut piece back in, tape it, mud it, sand it, paint it. Done.

------
exabrial
Couple of industrial suction cups and a coat hanger and I'd have them in
within a minute or two.

------
thundergolfer
It wouldn’t take too much force to snap that umbrella, surely?

